# How to stay in the country after IEC visa ends?



## Alliecat (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi there guys! I'm quite new to the forum (first post!) so I'm sorry if I happen to be in the wrong spot. 

A little background info; I'm 19, currently still residing in Australia and am Australian. My partner is Canadian and is the same age. I'm applying for IEC so that I can hopefully get here by next June/July/August (still thinking) and will be living with her from the moment I land in Canada. I'm not eligible to actually immigrate, so IEC is the only program that's going to get me there for any considerable length of time.

I know I'm thinking massively in advance, but does anyone actually know if it's possible to apply for permanent residency once IEC is over? I'm planning to stay the two years, and then reapply the IEC if necessary. I just hate freaking out over these things, even though it's all still in planning stages. We're engaged too, if it helps any. The thought of having to leave her behind is almost scaring me out of going, even though I know that makes absolutely no rational sense. 

Thanks in advance!

Allie


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

No, you cannot move to PR status from IEC.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

But you can get married to your friend and (s)he can sponsor you to get a Permanent Resident visa.
Or you can go back to school and become a student. (start saving !!! ;-) )


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

No need to marry her, if you can prove common law she can sponsor you. (this is what my sister did for her kiwi partner.)


----------

